# Help, with female Azureus!!



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

My female Azureus has something wrong with her and I have never saw anything like it. Please can anyone help? It looks like her flesh is opened up on her knee and her toes look like they are rotting together! These are thes best pics I could get. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

From the looks of it the setup is too wet and yes it maybe like rotting. I would suggest taking it to a vet. 

Worth noting dart frogs may go into water but a completely saturated substrate is not a good thing for them. They need well draining humid environment.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

*Azureus help*

Kyle, there is no local vet willing to deal with darts in my area. I moved her to a shoebox after your suggestion because the viv she was in does stay pretty wet. The male that was in with her seems fine. Any suggestions from here? Thanks.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

The swelling around her front foot is worrisome too... I don't really know what causes that, but maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

contact David Frye and talk to him. Looks like silver sulfadeizene, metronidazole, or triple sulfa powder may be necessary.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

*Azureus help*

Well, she passed away sometime during the night.  Thanks for all your help. I do have another question though, should I go ahead and treat her tankmate if he shows no signs of this?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Find out what the problem with the female was before you consider her tank mate. It'll do no good to treat for a problem that the frog doesn't have. I would consider a necropsy on the female if you preserved her body well enough.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

'probably' just a local infection of the foot got the best of her, rather than something contagious, but I'd keep my hands clean coming out of that tank and avoid transferring anything from tank to tank for a few months while observing for any signs of illness in tankmates.

Air circulation may help keep the tank dryer while still allowing misting to keep humidity up.

S


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Well rotting flesh has to be caused by some bacteria or something, and this could be connected to the swelling. I do not know much about Dart Frog health specifically but understand health in general, and am guessing like Sports Doc said, was some infection, and with being such a small animal, quickly spread, and too wet environment could have contributed to this (maybe to a small cut or something to start out)

But yes, try to figure out what it was and what caused this before treating anything.


----------

